

Show HN: Instagram viewer by latitude and longitude, hosted for free on Heroku - lil_tee
https://github.com/toddwschneider/coordstagram

======
alexcp_
The fact that the coordinates are hard coded seems odd, is there a reason for
it?

~~~
lil_tee
Mostly to keep the app simple and still deployable on the free Heroku plan.
Sure, it could handle multiple locations, but then it would quickly outgrow
the free tier

~~~
nkantar
Next up: a one-tap mobile app that deploys an instances of this based on
current or specified coordinates.

------
downandout
I've been working on something similar for a little while. While I am still
building the main site that lets people create their own realtime feeds based
upon geofences they create, I couldn't resist making a quick page to keep up
with the latest posts from various Vegas hotels.

[http://guiyui.cloudapp.net/ig/vegas_hotels.php](http://guiyui.cloudapp.net/ig/vegas_hotels.php)

I also created a tool that can take an Instagram username and group their geo-
tagged posts by physical address - useful for determining home/work addresses
(requires Instagram login):

[http://guiyui.cloudapp.net/ig/username_geo.php](http://guiyui.cloudapp.net/ig/username_geo.php)

------
mattxxx
Cool; I did something like that with NodeJS a while back for an art project. I
made this node package to facilitate it: [https://github.com/internet-
research-labs/instagram-realtime](https://github.com/internet-research-
labs/instagram-realtime)

event-drive, object-oriented lib for realtime instagram subscriptions

------
willdaybleagain
Hey this is cool.

I run a cafe in Fitzroy, Melbourne, forked it and pointed it to 50 metres of
our cafe:

[https://fitzroygram.herokuapp.com](https://fitzroygram.herokuapp.com)

Bam! This is our cafe wall:
[https://fitzroygram.herokuapp.com/p/zLYDXuEU8R](https://fitzroygram.herokuapp.com/p/zLYDXuEU8R)

Neat. :)

------
lalwanivikas
Latitude and Longitude remind me of the tiny app I made using Google Maps API
to find out what's on the exact opposite end of some place - it's called Other
Side: [http://lalwanivikas.github.io/other-
side/](http://lalwanivikas.github.io/other-side/)

~~~
osxrand
Thanks for this. I've always loved eyeballing the globe and figuring out what
was at the opposite end of a hole dug directly down. Not sure why, but now
it's even easier

~~~
lalwanivikas
Thanks osxrand! I am glad you liked it :)

------
YousefED
Cool! Always fun to play around with APIs like these.

I created a Hyperlapse player where you can also search by city: (for example,
videos tagged #sanfrancisco
[http://lapsetube.com/tag/sf](http://lapsetube.com/tag/sf))

------
TruthSHIFT
Hi! I've built an iPhone app that does this for your current location.

[http://www.pixpeekapp.com/](http://www.pixpeekapp.com/)

It's surprisingly fun to see what your neighbors are up to.

------
crumpled
If somebody deploys this, will they share the link?

~~~
Symbiote
Royal Botanic Gardens, Kew, London, UK: [https://instagrams-kew-
gardens.herokuapp.com/](https://instagrams-kew-gardens.herokuapp.com/)

(Today was very sunny, and a school holiday — super busy and lots of photos.)

------
rajacombinator
hey sorry to butt in, but for those of you who like this, you might want to
check out my site:

[http://www.loqqus.com](http://www.loqqus.com)

Similar concept but I think our take is a bit more robust. ;) Cheers.

